# FARANJI - 1000 wonderful posts !!!!!



## alexacohen

Hello!

One thousand *Congratulations*, Faranji.

You're one of the very very few foreros whose posts are always interesting, full of sense of humour, wonderfully written, and a pleasure to read.

Each and every one of them.

Please, we're waiting impatiently for the next 1000, and the next, and the next...

*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## romarsan

*FELICIDADES   FARANJI*

Me encanta tu inteligencia y la forma en que la usas para aportar información interesante
*Y*
Con un sentido del humor admirable

Sigue así "porfa"
Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Muchas felicidades Faranji, espero que coincidamos con más frecuencia porque siempre es un placer leer tus comentarios.

¡Gracias por hacer que el foro siga siendo un lugar interesante!

_Beatriz_


----------



## alacant

Congratulations Faranji!

Always a pleasure to read your posts, 
and learn so much.​
Here's to another thousand and more, in the same vein.

Abrazos, Alacant
​​​​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*CONGRATULATIONS FARANJI!*
*Es siempre un placer leer tus mensajes y coincidir contigo en el foro.*
*Espero que nos vemos con más frecuencia...*
*Cuídate y FELICIDADES de nuevo *


----------



## alexacohen

Ya has vuelto a desaparecer, Faranji.
Snifff.


----------



## Vanda

Eu até cumprimentaria o Faranji se ele desse mais o ar da graça no nosso cantinho, né meu rei? Você está em falta com seu país hospedeiro, mas eu o perdôo assim mesmo.


----------



## faranji

Vanda said:


> Eu até cumprimentaria o Faranji se ele desse mais o ar da graça no nosso cantinho, né meu rei? Você está em falta com seu país hospedeiro, mas eu o perdôo assim mesmo.


 
Oxe nega! Eu dou meus pulinhos lá sim, cê que num tá nem chum pro gringo! ,,,_voxê não me diz nada, mas eu digo pra voxê,,, obá obá obá_

_´´´´´´_





> *FELICIDADES FARANJI*​


 
Alacant, Rosalía, Cristina (inti lubnaniya??!?), Tampi, muchas gracias, chicas, y perdón por el retraso, me estaba reponiendo del paralís. No me habían prestado atención tantas mujeres juntas desde el día en que nací, cuando la comadrona se desmayó al verme asomar la cara y las tres enfermeras de guardia tuvieron que echar a suertes quién se ocupaba de dar los azotitos a aquel engendro. 

Ahora sí que me despido por unos largos meses. 
Me vuelvo a mi islote, adonde no llega la telefonía ni la Internez ni demás _dark satanic mills_ (hola Bocha).
Ahí os dejo la pista por si queréis venir a moriros del aburrim escapar de la justic beber agua de coco, filosofar en chanclas, exigir contextos desde la hamaca,_ simply messing around in boats_ y desengancharos de guorreferens.com. 

En cuanto a la aerorrubia de altos vuelos, la próxima vez que vuelva a sacarme los colores en público, como tanto gusta de hacer, agarro y le pido matrimonio delante de todos estos señores. Y de nada le servirá la excusita de sus nenas ni de su marido, pues como sabéis soy un ser de luz rebosante de amor y los querré como si fuesen mías y mío.

Os deseo mucha salud, sinónimos precisos, contextos explicativos, moderadores relajados, PMs románticos de lingüistas millonarios, en fin, lo que se dice felicidad. Adiosito!


----------



## romarsan

*AVISO DE ULTIMA HORA:*

"Tormenta del copón" hizo estragos en las conexiones de la Aerorubia de altos vuelos" y nos vamos a quedar con ganas de leer su respuesta.
Paciencia, el vuelo ha sido anulado, pero pronto estará de nuevo operativo.

*LES MANTENDREMOS INFORMADOS*


----------



## alexacohen

faranji said:


> Ahí os dejo la pista por si queréis venir a moriros del aburrim escapar de la justic beber agua de coco, filosofar en chanclas, exigir contextos desde la hamaca,_ simply messing around in boats_ y desengancharos de guorreferens.com.
> 
> En cuanto a la aerorrubia de altos vuelos, la próxima vez que vuelva a sacarme los colores en público, como tanto gusta de hacer, agarro y le pido matrimonio delante de todos estos señores. Y de nada le servirá la excusita de sus nenas ni de su marido, pues como sabéis soy un ser de luz rebosante de amor y los querré como si fuesen mías y mío.


¿A que te tomo la palabra?

¿Olvidarme de aeropuertos, colegios, uniformes, gatos con indigestión, tormentas, la comida, la colada, la plancha, para beber agua de coco, pasear en chanclas (adiós, zapatillas peludas de conejito), tirarme en una hamaca, pasear en barquito, dar vueltas por una playa cuasi-desierta sin pasajeros chillones?

¿Puedo llevarme a mi perro?


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Muchas Felicidades para ti aunque nunca he coincidido contigo, pero es bueno compartir e intercambiar conocimientos contigo.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------

